# Taur Talk



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 5, 2018)

Personally, I never really considered myself a fan of furry "taur" characters- seems a bit redundant, honestly, particularly when top and bottom halves are the same species- but I came across this post on Tumblr and I have to admit these look pretty awesome.


__
		https://did%3D1d042184a60dcf4f8b708f2eed22a5330ab3da0e%3Bid%3D172631972692%3Bkey%3D9dy3SNbgLm1Jcm5JjMhS2w%3Bname%3Dnudityandnerdery

Like, that Doberman is character goals right there.

So what do you think? Should taurs be reserved to just animal bottom/human torso, or do you like various anthro versions of it?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 5, 2018)

Egh. Just seems like way too much unnecessary  butt.

Edit: To answer your question, I think furry taurs are less gross that human hybrid taurs.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 5, 2018)

I've seen anthro versions of taurs exactly twice in video games.  One was a lion taur and the other was some kind of lizard taur (the latter being a misunderstanding of said game's source material as I recall).

Visually, the lion taur worked well, in my opinion.  The lizard taur... didn't, at all.

However, I think the dog taurs in the original post work extremely well from a visual standpoint.  There probably aren't very many species where an anthro version of a taur works well, and my mind can't picture a case where the top and bottom are different species working in the slightest.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Egh. Just seems like way too much unnecessary  butt.



Coincidentally, those are my exact thoughts whenever I see the front page of FurAffinity.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 5, 2018)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> I've seen anthro versions of taurs exactly twice in video games.  One was a lion taur and the other was some kind of lizard taur (the latter being a misunderstanding of said game's source material as I recall).
> 
> Visually, the lion taur worked well, in my opinion.  The lizard taur... didn't, at all.
> 
> However, I think the dog taurs in the original post work extremely well from a visual standpoint.  There probably aren't very many species where an anthro version of a taur works well, and my mind can't picture a case where the top and bottom are different species working in the slightest.


The lynels in LoZ work decently, imo. But yeah, kind of few and far between.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 11, 2018)

I mean I love taurs but I agree. It’s hard to make them look good.


----------



## Gryffe (Apr 11, 2018)

No matter the look, I always find taurs grotesque. I can't help but wonder how long their intestine has to be exactly to work - and then you think about what happens to the food when it's there and quickly understand why even giant animals keep a short distance between their anus and stomach. This being only the first point in the long list of what's wrong with taurs never let them "click" with me.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 11, 2018)

Gryffe said:


> No matter the look, I always find taurs grotesque. I can't help but wonder how long their intestine has to be exactly to work - and then you think about what happens to the food when it's there and quickly understand why even giant animals keep a short distance between their anus and stomach. This being only the first point in the long list of what's wrong with taurs never let them "click" with me.


multiple stomachs. like a cow. one in the "torso", one in the lower body.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I think furry taurs are less gross that human hybrid taurs.


I agree the whole way


----------

